# Wells International School Bangkok



## jjk

Hi to all, Are there people here who have their kids going to this shool? If so, I would like to have your opinion about this school. Is it what you expected? How is the organization? Do your kids enjoy going there?, etc. etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------

